# Purist beware



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This was an assignment for the collective shoot over on the nikoncafe titled "who I am" . It is a poor attempt at lightpainting but I like the soft effect that I got from this.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I like it! I don't know what light painting is but it's a good pic. Soft and cozy like.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I don't know what light painting is...


It's a long exposure where you use a light source to "paint" over areas you want lighted -- it's a fun technique.

Nice Walty -- was there any ambient light when you took the photo?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what light painting is...
> ...


I actually had a smidge of ambient light coming in from the back of the camera(front lighting a little, it was something like a 40watt bulb on low) that helped to add to the overall feel of the photo I think. I was using my D70s with tokina 12-24/f at 24mm, 30 sec, f11 iso 200(rarely ever leave this setting or go above 400). I used a little pen light flashlight that has a cooler blue led light that came out kinda neutural along with the warmer ambient. I came in from the top with this to "fill", I was hoping to leave more of the backdrop out but in hindsight with no PP I think I did ok. Glad you liked it.


----------

